# Deposit on large projects?



## akroofing (Nov 19, 2021)

I have a potential upcoming condo project (Soprema 2 ply SBS) that requires $250k of material, would it be acceptable to request the builder give a partial deposit for material? If so, what percentage should I as for?


----------



## pwhitty (Nov 25, 2015)

We do 10% at signing and 30%upon delivery of material another 10% when 50% progress and another 40% upon substantial completion the balance after permit final inspection and punchist


----------

